# 12v sockets Coral S670SLT?



## relay

Hi All

Can anyone with this model motorhome tell me if they have a 12v socket anywhere in the habitation area? We've searched a friend's van and can't seem to find one - but surely Adria won't have built a van of this size without one? 

Thanks 

-H


----------



## cabby

have you tried calling the Adria dealer.

cabby


----------



## Suenliam

Hi H - we have the SP650 version - not a whole lot different to yours. We do not have a 12v plug anywhere other than the dash board one. Seem to remember that this was the same with our previous (not Adria) Mhs too.

Sorry - this doesn't seem to help much  

Sue


----------



## DiscoDave

we have a coral sport, and it only has a socket behind the tv and the one on the dash! easily rectified though!


----------



## brens

Our previous van 2008 coral compact 12v was next toTV aerial and plug point.


----------



## relay

Thanks everyone for your help. We haven't yet looked behind the TV (and not in the motorhome at the mo) but hopefully there will be one there. 

-H


----------



## JipsyJeff

We have 3 sockets:
1: between the 2 single beds by the washroom door,
2: above the kitchen work top behind the sink,
3. in the tv cuboard above the kitchen area.


----------



## aldra

Two apart from dashboard

one in the tv cupboard and one in the bedroom

Both really for Tvs

Have already fitted extra 230 V plugs and intend to extend the 12v system, handy for 12 volt fan etc

Aldra


----------

